# المعالجة الحرارية لمادة k100



## محمد اللبودى (23 فبراير 2012)

*لو سمحتم انا جربت الطريقة الاتية فى معالجة K100 ولم تفلح الرجاء الافادة والتعديل 

المعالجةالحرارية لمادة (k100) :
← مرحلة التقسية :
1- يتم التسخين فى الفرن السفلى لدرجة 550 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة .
2- يتم نقلها للفرن العلوى عند درجة حرارة 960 درجة لمدة 35 دقيقة .
3- الخروج مباشرة للفرن السفلى عند درجة 220 (درجة الفرن عند وضع الخامة وهى ساخنة سيرتفع إلى درجة أعلى من 220 ) & بعد توقف الحرارة عن الارتفاع وبداية إنخفاضها درجة أو درجتين نخرج الخام من الفرن وتبرد فى الهواء .
← مرحلة المراجعة:
1- مراجعة أولى عند درجة 230 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء .
2- مراجعة ثانية عند درجة من 250 إلى 280 لمدة 120 دقيقة . 
بالنسبة لل K110 فالطريقة الاتية اريد معرفة ان كانت صحيحة ام خطأ
المعالجةالحرارية لمادة (k110)= سفيركير 21 :
← مرحلة التقسية :
1- يتم التسخين فى الفرن السفلى لدرجة 550 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة .
2- يتم نقلها للفرن العلوى عند درجة حرارة 850 درجة لمدة 15 دقيقة .
3- يتم التسخين فى الفرن لدرجة 1035 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة ثم التبريد فى الزيت .
← مرحلة المراجعة:
1- مراجعة أولى عند درجة 250 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء .
مراجعة أولى عند درجة 250 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء*​


----------



## أمين بكري (26 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت تقلي ماذا تقصد k100 حتى أستيطع المساعدة


----------

